# Not sure how to finish post



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Cant seem to come up with something i think will look good for around this post. Everything here is cedar but i hate to wrap a 6x6 and make it an 8x8. Cant just leave the treated exposed that looks like crap. Any ideas?


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Paint it white to match the soffit.

Stain it to match the cedar.

Pull it out and stick a cedar post in its place.:thumbup:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Wrap it!

Use a router to flute corners from 6" down from top to 6" up from bottom


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm are you saying to wrap it in cedar then flute the corners, or one or the other.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Leave it, chamfer the edges. Leave 6 to 8" down from the top and maybe 10 to 12" up from the bottom square and stain it to match.

Looks like a nice treated post.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Bah yeah i can agree with it now, didnt prepare for not covering it and i got a 3/8's gap on both outsides to deal with.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They make cedar posts, and I have heard that they do grow on trees.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

jkfox624 said:


> Hmm are you saying to wrap it in cedar then flute the corners, or one or the other.


 
Wrap it first,the fluted corners will help cut down the size of the post.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They make cedar posts, and I have heard that they do grow on trees.


 That would have beenj the best way to go originally,but it looks like that baby is pretty set to stay now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

oldfrt said:


> That would have beenj the best way to go originally,but it looks like that baby is pretty set to stay now.


I know that, why didn't he?

You can buy a white aluminum wrap that will snap around that post. Just wrap the post with tar paper first.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ask the inspector why he wanted a treated post buried 4 feet, i get tired of arguing with them. And i find it just as easy to bend aluminum around a post as opposed to buying it.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wrap it with plywood that will slide right up into the little gaps on the outside. then paint or stain

Ripped into 8' long 6" strips, mitered, caulked corners and nails, primed (both sides) and painted it looks just like a solid chunk of wood. A little trickier with posts over 8' but can still be done to look nice.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I would probly pad the post out with some 3/8" plywood (keeping it up off the ground) or what ever size needed to cover the gaps and wrap it with aluminum. Or the cedar would be nice too, just makes the post a little thick when its done though.


Dave


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

How much do you want to spend (time & money) to make it look good?

Give us some pictures of the house so we can see the over-all styling then maybe someone can come up with a real nice idea.

Andy.


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

If you're only worried about the 3/8" gap, just pop a small bed moulding, quarter-round, or cove around the top...

I like the idea of the fluted corners, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy here's the front and both side elevations. Yes its alot of sliding doors and i dont think its an overly attractive building. Originally it was a 32x100 horse barn, addition is 66x16 then wraps around the back corner 12x16. The doors arent for horses she wanted a full view opening because the building sits on a point rather high on the side of the hill and its what her and the architect came up with.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Now we got some perspective!

I don't thing a heavier looking post would be an eye-sore here,expecially with the size of the facia on the gable end.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Two ideas. Face it with the knotty wood (Pine?) or cover it with the shakes.

Prior to the pics I was thinking about a Key West treatment. See how important info is?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I say do something nice but keep it simple.

Andy.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> Two ideas. Face it with the knotty wood (Pine?) or* cover it with the shakes*.
> 
> Prior to the pics I was thinking about a Key West treatment. See how important info is?


 I like that using the shakes idea,would tie it into the rest of the place!


----------

